# HILARIOUS Maximus!!!



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hahaa great shots! That first one is priceless!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is an awesome photo of Maximus. 

The other photos aren't half bad either....lol I'm sorry I've forgotten the name of your new girl but she looks like she has grown so much.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL That is a riot. "OPEN WIDE MAX!"


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

hahaha! "no worries, i got this!"


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! I just giggle uncontrollably when I look at that photo. It's just so typical Maximus. LOL

C's mom, the foster's name is Sammy!  She HAS gotten so big! She is still pretty timid but she is coming along. She even willingly goes up to strangers (if we give them a cookie to entice her with first!  )


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures..looks like Maximus is expecting a basketball....not a tennis ball!!!! Such a nice looking family....


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Didn't I see Maximus in that movie - The Ring???


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too funny, look at that mouth, so big..LOL


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh that picture is just so FUNNY!! Bet you could never get that same picture again! lol Loved the pictures of the three of them....just beautiful!!:smooch:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that is awesome!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

What a great shot! But then again, I have always liked your photographs. You seem to have a talent for it.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

That pic IS priceless! It's his way of making sure he REALLY gets that ball! LOL


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

What a great photo- definitely made me smile this morning.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL, what an awesome picture! Too funny!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Lololol, was Max on the Fish episode of Discovery's Life series???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjexNXJYblQ

This fish is the first thing I thought of when I saw his first pic, took me forever to find out the name of it... a 'Sarcastic Fringehead'

Too funny...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maximus*

The photo of Maximus is priceless and should be in a greeting card.

You mentioned you have a foster, do you have pics of her?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Priceless!! :roflmao:


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

They're all great pictures but that first one is hilarious! It's a one in a million shot!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

That's Hilarious!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> The photo of Maximus is priceless and should be in a greeting card.
> 
> You mentioned you have a foster, do you have pics of her?


The foster is the little rottie/husky pup.  I've had her for awhile. She was feral and is still pretty scared, but getting a bit better.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That is quite a mouth! It looks like he's expecting to catch more than just a small tennis ball.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Alohaimee said:


> The foster is the little rottie/husky pup.  I've had her for awhile. She was feral and is still pretty scared, but getting a bit better.


Not to take away from your gorgeous boy Max because he is priceless!! However when you tame your foster she may steal your heart also...bless you for taking care of her


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

He REALLY should have a bigger ball.


----------

